# PS3 cracké !



## Aozera (23 Janvier 2010)

On n'y croyait plus, après tant d'années, mais c'est enfin fait. Geohot qui depuis quelques semaines essai tant bien que mal à forcer les sécurités de la PS3, aurait réussi à la cracker !



> I have read/write access to the entire system memory, and HV level access to the processor. In other words, I have hacked the PS3. The rest is just software. And reversing. I have a lot of reversing ahead of me, as I now have dumps of LV0 and LV1. I've also dumped the NAND without removing it or a modchip.



Alors que depuis 3 ans, cette console fut imprenable, Geohot le fait en seulement quelques semaines !

Alors fake ou pas ? Peu probable venant de Geohot. Pour rappel c'est grâce à lui que nos iPhone sont désimlockable aujourd'hui. 


Source: http://geohotps3.blogspot.com/


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2010)

qui lui prend son kiki pour le taper sur le poulailler ?


----------



## Gronounours (24 Janvier 2010)

Tu parles, on va encore nous dire qu'il faut pas être méchant avec les nioubs.


----------



## Aozera (24 Janvier 2010)

Bon je m'en vais alors. 
Sinon avant, on pourrait me donner la raison de ma stupidité plutôt que s'auto-satisfaire de "casser" un "nioubs" en le laissant mijoter?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)

Aozera a dit:


> Bon je m'en vais alors.
> Sinon avant, on pourrait me donner la raison de ma stupidité plutôt que s'auto-satisfaire de "casser" un "nioubs" en le laissant mijoter?



T'imagines que le crackage est une activité légale?
Si c'est ce que tu croyais le terme de "stupide" te va bien en effet.
Que tu le fasses chez toi, on s'en fout.
Mais comme c'est interdit par la loi (le téléchargement illégal aussi, comme son nom l'indique, je dis ça au  cas où tu l'ignorerais), il est interdit d'en faire la promotion sur les forums (et même autour de toi).


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Mais comme c'est interdit par la loi (le téléchargement illégal aussi, comme son nom l'indique, je dis ça au  cas où tu l'ignorerais), il est interdit d'en faire la promotion sur les forums (et même autour de toi).



Enfin, son erreur est d'avoir posté directement au Bar. Pas d'avoir parlé de cette info, dont tu le sais aussi bien que moi, il n'en est pas l'acteur principal.

Parler d'un fait général de piratage, crackage, sur les forums, reste, heureusement, autorisé.


----------



## Aozera (24 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> T'imagines que le crackage est une activité légale?
> Si c'est ce que tu croyais le terme de "stupide" te va bien en effet.
> Que tu le fasses chez toi, on s'en fout.
> Mais comme c'est interdit par la loi (le téléchargement illégal aussi, comme son nom l'indique, je dis ça au  cas où tu l'ignorerais), il est interdit d'en faire la promotion sur les forums (et même autour de toi).



Ho je vois. :/ Je voulais simplement parlé de l'exploit technique qui est juste impresionnant. J'ai utilisé le mot cracké, mais hacké aurait était plus approprié, peut-être? Enfin cela viens sûrement de l'amalgame qui est souvent fait: console hacké ==> jeux également.


----------



## Nephou (24 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
la nouvelle de l&#8217;éventuelle mise au point d&#8217;un système efficace passant outre les contrôles logiciels et matériels employés par SONY pour empêcher l&#8217;utilisation de copies de jeux dans sa console pourrait éventuellement classée dans les actualités car il y a derrières des enjeux économiques et un changement d&#8217;image pour la Playstation3, « console incrackable ».

Mais je ne vois pas l&#8217;intérêt de déposer un message comme celui-ci dans _le bar._ Un forum est un lieu d&#8217;échanges autour d&#8217;un certain nombre de points&#8230; d&#8217;intérêts. Ton message n&#8217;invite pas à l&#8217;échange, il informe, au conditionnel, d&#8217;un évènement. Un peu comme d&#8217;une dépêche d&#8217;agence de presse&#8230; pour ça il y a déjà un fil (si si, cherche un peu ; il y a le mot actualités dans son titre).

Bon dimanche.


----------

